# Portuguese Visa conversion visit Visa to work visa



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hello guys,
I need some information about Visit/Work visa,
Is there any way that we can convert the Portuguese Visit visa to a work Visa when I am in Portugal on a visit Visa.
Please help me regarding this.

Thanks in advance

Regards
Ravi


----------

